# potassium permanganate is a dip enough



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

I have read that potassium permanganate helps with algae on plants. I have PP and am getting a plant that is coming from a tank with algae (unknown type). I only have a slight amount of green spot on my glass. 
Will one soak work to kill algae or should there be a couple of 15min dips over a couple of days? How long till you think I could add the plant to my tank after I rinse and declor?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've never used Potassium Permangenate as an algae dip for plants so I can't be of much help in that aspect. I have used it as a net soak but that isn't much help 

Hopefully someone else will lend a hand...


----------



## manifresh006 (Jul 20, 2007)

Does it work really good for the Plant/Snail problem????


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

I used PP on plants for algae the owner said was present on his plants. I then used alum for snails. They say PP works for snails but this was the first time I used it and I knew that Alum worked on the snails and their eggs. PP is said to work on bacteria for those that buy plant for overseas.
The PP soak did kill the algae on the plants and they were loaded with snails but which killed them I am not sure.
You can ask for a bottle of alum behind the counter at your pharmacy. Or it can be in a smaller container in the spice section under canning. I soak the plants with alum in 2qts water and 1tbs alum for 3 to 4 days then rinse.


----------



## cavin1 (Mar 15, 2008)

I've never used it for algae, but have always used for snails, submerge for 15 mins, swish around for 'bout 6 swishes (to shake off the discouraged snails). I first heard of it back in Scotland where I was raised and that was40 years ago !!!


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

I did a 20 min soak on some large sword plants that have hair algae. I then put it in clear water for a day. The algae turned black. I will watch it for a bit I don't want that algae in my new tank. I have read that it is used for snails, algae and bacteria/parasites. I still use Alum to treat snails and their eggs.


----------

